# ConnectionTimeout



## Tobiask (20. Feb 2007)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem

ich rufe per:


```
// Verbindung aufbauen
		URL url = new URL(this.convertWhiteSpace(urlstr));
		URLConnection connection = url.openConnection();
		
		// XML Daten einlesen
		ByteArrayOutputStream result = new ByteArrayOutputStream();
		InputStream input = connection.getInputStream();
```


eine verbindung auf, zuhause funktioniert das alles ohne probleme, da habe ich eine direkte inet verbindung über einen router.

hier in der schule wo es laufen soll, gibt es aber immer einen Timeout,
hier surfen wir über einen proxy.

die genaue fehlermeldung lautet:

```
java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connect
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.NetworkClient.doConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.openServer(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.openServer(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.New(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.New(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getNewHttpClient(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.plainConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
	at amazonv7.RESTQuery.makeQuery(RESTQuery.java:42)
	at amazonv7.MakeQuery.getOutput(MakeQuery.java:25)
	at amazonv7.QueryThread.run(QueryThread.java:31)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "Thread-3" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at amazonv7.DataDisplay.getFormatedData(DataDisplay.java:15)
	at amazonv7.QueryThread.run(QueryThread.java:35)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

	at amazonv7.RESTQuery.makeQuery(RESTQuery.java:42) entspricht 


```
InputStream input = connection.getInputStream();
```

hat jemadn eine idee warum es mit einem proxy dazwischen nicht mehr funzt?

mfg tobias


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Feb 2007)

_java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connect_ deutet auf ein Problem beim Herstellen der Verbindung hin.
Z.B kann es sein, dass der Port nicht erreichbar ist.  :arrow: Entsprechenden Port öffnen!
Oder an der übergebenen IP arbeitet kein Server, etc.


----------



## Tobiask (20. Feb 2007)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> _java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connect_ deutet auf ein Problem beim Herstellen der Verbindung hin.
> Z.B kann es sein, dass der Port nicht erreichbar ist.  :arrow: Entsprechenden Port öffnen!
> Oder an der übergebenen IP arbeitet kein Server, etc.



Habs rausgefunden 


```
Properties properties = System.getProperties(); 
properties.put("http.proxyHost", "proxyhost"); 
properties.put("http.proxyPort", "8080");
```

Damit gehts 
Trotzdem danke!


----------

